# DIY MIXERS SOCIAL - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (18/10/17)

An evening for all you DIY mixing enthusiasts to chill, taste each others creations and chat about all things DIY.

We hope to make this a monthly meet so we encourage you to share this friends who DIY.

Cafe will be open and we will be running specials on DIY items between 5-7pm.

Place - Sir Vape
Date: Friday 20th Oct 2017
Address - 339 Stephen Dlamini Rd, Musgrave, Durban 4001
Time - 5pm - 7pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Greyz (18/10/17)

Why did I have to be on night shift this week


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/17)

Greyz said:


> Why did I have to be on night shift this week


----------



## Sir Vape (20/10/17)

Check out the new Flavor Art Pre-Blend Concentrates now available at Sir Vape at tonight's Mixers Social.

NEW FLAVOR ART PRE-BLENDED CONCENTRATES 
20ML BOTTLES. SHAKE AND VAPE.

Nonnas Red Cake – A traditional strawberry jam cake
Monsoon – A big bowl of ripe juicy red fruits
Aurora - Fresh lemon and lime with lemonade
Expresso Crème - Double shot cappuccino
Nutty Vanilla Tobacco – NET Tobacco with notes of vanilla and nuts. RY4 on another level.
wOw – Fruit filled glazed donut
Morning Sun – A bowl of fresh cream and fruits
Joy – A lemon meringue pie
Glory – A gourmet toasted nutty tobacco 
Cocoon – A sticky caramel apple
Vanilla Custard – A true creamy custard
Candyfloss – Everyone’s favourite circus treat
Metaphor – Fresh fruit in a pie crust casing
Labyrinth – A vanilla sponge cake with a layer of caramel glazed fruit
Choc Strawberries – Plump strawberries dipped in Belgian chocolate 
Lemon Ice Tea – A refreshing glass of the finest tea with sliced lemons
Custard Pie – A sweet custard pie on a crushed biscuit base
Bongo – A tropical fruit cocktail 
Blackcurrant Ice – One the best menthol juices we have tasted so far. Blueberries on ice.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/premixed-concentrates-shake-wait-and-vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

